# iPad any model



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

*iPad any model*


View Advert


Anyone got an iPad for sale? Model not critical. Need one to stop the 710 buying android

many thanks




*Advertiser*

Thomasr



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

